# Bulletproof Blues rules-light, CC friendly Superhero RPG



## mikelaff (Feb 25, 2014)

(fyi - not my project but I am a backer


Bulletproof Blues is a "rules light", setting-dark superhero roleplaying game that aims to be quick playing but still robust enough for satisfying play. A kickstarter to fund getting new art and an updated layout for the 2nd edition is currently running here.


The first edition is here on RPGNOW


*Also *-the full rules text of the first edition is available for free online here.


*AND* - I recently did a podcast where Brandon Blackmoor (the author) talked about Bulletproof Blues. It's in the last 15 minutes or so here.


----------



## bblackmoor (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the mention, Mike! The Kickstarter has met its first two stretch goals, and is chugging along toward the third stretch goal: an adventure written by Steve Long (of Hero Games fame).

We also have two contests people might like to know about. The big one is being held by the GagMen podcast, and the winner gets their character illustrated by brilliant comicbook artist Sean Izaakse. You can see some examples of Sean's work on the Kickstarter page (which I can't link to because I haven't posted enough yet).

 The second contest is to redesign the character sheet format used in the rulebook. The winner gets a print copy of the game and their name in the credits.

The rules to both contests are ... well, I can't post that link, either.  But if you go to the Kickstarter and then click "Updates", go down to the heading that says "Podcasts and Contests", and that will have the rules for both contests.

I should point out that you don't need to back the Kickstarter or even own a copy of the game to enter either of these two contests. Everything you need to enter them is provided to you for free.


----------



## bblackmoor (Feb 27, 2014)

*4 days left!*

It's day 26, and we are only $100 away from stretch goal #3: Steve Long's adventure! We are excited, and we hope you are, too. Maybe even excited enough to write your own roleplaying game! If so, here are some helpful links...

Hahaha! I still can't post links. Well, go check out the Kickstarter update for today, February 26 (update #27), and you'll see a half-dozen links to help you get started with writing your own RPG.


----------



## bblackmoor (Feb 28, 2014)

Stretch goal three has been funded! Gaming industry veteran Steven S. Long will provide a short adventure involving extraterrestrials.


----------



## bblackmoor (Feb 28, 2014)

*2 days left!*

Two days left, and the stretch goals are falling like dominoes!







Christopher Helton will develop a larger than life space setting featuring (but not limited to) powerful alien cultures, space-faring law-enforcement agencies, and big, cinematic dangers that need the power of fearless super-beings.

And we are only a few hundred dollars from stretch goal five, which will give you even more great character art from Sean Izaakse! If you have friends who were hesitating to support the kickstarter, don’t let them miss out! Share the news!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/948204445/bulletproof-blues-second-edition/posts/761949


----------



## bblackmoor (Mar 2, 2014)

*Final day!*

Tomorrow, March 2, is the final day of the campaign. Stretch goal 5,  “More characters, more art!” has been funded and left in the dust! A  total of nineteen character illustrations by brilliant artist Sean  Izaakse! Our next stretch goal is new chapter art by Icons line artist  Dan Houser. Will we make it? Let’s find out!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/948204445/bulletproof-blues-second-edition/posts/763503


----------



## bblackmoor (Mar 3, 2014)

*Success!*

The Kickstarter campaign has ended. The final total is $5,277. We didn't fund all of our stretch goals, but we funded most of them, and that's fantastic! Huge thanks to everyone who backed the project or spread the word about it. Doubly huge thanks to the authors and artists who offered to contribute to the project: Sean Patrick Fannon, Christopher Helton, Dan Houser, Sean Izaakse, Steven S. Long, Jason Tondro, and John Zeleznik. I am certain that it would not have been anywhere near as successful without their encouragement and support.

Would you like to follow the progress of Bulletproof Blues Second Edition? Please "like" us on Facebook, or check back regularly on the Kalos Comics blog.

http://www.facebook.com/KalosComics
https://plus.google.com/+Kaloscomics
http://www.kaloscomics.com/

If you backed the project, I will be in touch with you individually to fulfill your backer rewards.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------

